

Become a Firefox Personas Reviewer - sp332
http://mozillalabs.com/personas/2010/03/01/the-life-of-a-personas-approver/

======
whimsy
Try Reddit - I'm pretty confident a very small percentage of HN's user base
finds work like this interesting.

However, I'm curious: does anyone on HN use Personas? I'm not particularly
interested in it categorically - Firefox is already such a monster when it
comes to memory management...

